# 2006 Halloween Horror Movie Fests



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Anyone started thinking about what they might be checking out this year? I still have a bunch of my flicks boxed away in storage that is unfortunately, not in this state. I hope to have them out in the next few weeks. In the meantime, it's plan time. Feel free to post your lists here. :jol:


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I already started personally...

I'm having an unofficial 50-Days of Halloween to keep me going in my prop construction. The dork that I am I've been recording it in my livejournal.

What I've watched thus far:
-Candyman (2x- I kinda forgot to pay attention the first time)
-Hellraiser
-Sleepwalkers
-A Nightmare on Elm Street Part 2- Freddy's Revenge
- Evil Dead
- Evil Dead II
-Wrong Turn
-A Nightmare on Elm Street 3: Dream Warriors
-Last House on the Left
-A Nightmare on Elm Street 4: The Dream Master
-Halloween 4
-Halloween 5
-Urban Legends 
-Blood and Black Lace
-Project Runway (cause Vincent and Angela are THAT scary)
-Halloween H20
-Last House on the Left (yes, again. Poor poor Junior...)
-Saw II (which I almost forgot, which tells you how much of an impression it left)
-Blair Witch Project (a girl gets tired of knives as the weapon of choice)
-Horror Hotel
-The Devil's Hand
-Black Christmas
-The Fog (the original)
-Halloween III Season of the Witch
-Fright Night
-Fright Night II

Today:
-Bucket of Blood
-I Bury the Living
-The Shining
-Sleepy Hollow High
-An American Werewolf in London


Aren't you sorry you asked? 
By the by I highly recommend "Black Christmas" and "Horror Hotel" to anyone and everyone!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Like I've said before, I watch horror movies all year long every free chance I get. I will seek out any marathons or themes on TCM or AMC. Otherwise, I will cycle through my DVDs and VHS (yes) tapes when I get free time.


----------

